# Is Keeping Betta advisable in a community tank?



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey i came across this beautiful pearl white betta which im relly considering to add into my planted tank.. But I am worried it will atack the other inhabitants..

the inhabitants are>>
Cardinal Tetras(20)
Galaxy Rasbora>not sure if it is the common name<(4)
Ottos(6)
Amano Shrimp(12)
Cherry Shrimp(25)
Green Shrimp(15)
Yellow Shrimp(10)
Crystal Shrimp-Grade B(10)
Bumblebee Shrimp(5)
Tiger Shrimp(<10)
bamboo Shrimp(<10)
Any advice? thanks in advance


----------



## kunerd (Aug 2, 2007)

it would eat your shrimps


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

I kept a Betta in a tetra tank and it was wonderful. They're such ornery fishes that they'll charge into a school and display at everything that moves, but none of this behavior is actually dangerous. I think Bettas actually compliment tetras well because that little bit of threat (without any real danger) causes tetras to stick a little bit closer together and create beautiful schools.

I don't have a lot of experience with shrimp so I'm not sure about that. But my hunch is that Bettas aren't predatory and wouldn't bother your adults much. But since Bettas sometimes like to hang out in tight spaces, that could create ambush opportunities on young shrimp.

Since you have shrimp it would imply that you don't have a lot of fast current or strong intakes, which are the biggest danger to the Bettas and their flowing fins. However, know that Bettas can tolerate high temps, but don't really enjoy them and will shorten their lifespan.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

kunerd said:


> it would eat your shrimps


Agreed.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

The Bettas I have kept always seem to be loners. I used to keep one in the main tank but the one I have now seems happier in a small tank by itself. There are so many of these small desk top tank set-ups available anyway that I prefer this. Plus I can experiment with plants in this small tank. 
I go to a local Petco once in a while and it is always fun to see if they get new Betta colors in stock.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks all, heck it was a vey beautiful.. but i choose my shrimp over it... So thanks on the advice every1


----------



## crash_kt (Aug 8, 2007)

kunerd said:


> it would eat your shrimps


NO! Depends whats kind it is. and the adatude


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

crash_kt said:


> NO! Depends whats kind it is. and the adatude


define?... the betta I'm looking at is a plakat... pearl white...


----------



## crash_kt (Aug 8, 2007)

Chuppy said:


> define?... the betta I'm looking at is a plakat... pearl white...


In your case it would...But if you get a veil-tail or a crown tail. They would be fine..

A pic would help to see what kind of plakat it is.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've tried this. I'll add that a betta will eat even your biggest shrimp (unless it's one of the larger filter feeding shrimp, or Microbranchium)

A dozen cherries are just a nice light snack for a betta.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Heck thanks for the advice all.. crash_kt.. thanks for trying to help me out.. the pearl white plakay got sold off now anyways..


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

It doesn't really matter what kind of betta, really, except it is true that plakats do seem to be slightly more aggressive _generally_.
However, it's usually more based on their personality.

I had one MEEEANNN plakat boy before; it'd jump over the divider any chance it could and tore up my orange dalmation HM boy.  He never fully recovered from that.
My copper HM plakat boy is an amicable one. He'll have his fair share of flaring, but not overly.
My blue OHM plakat boy (RIP) was a WIMP. He'd hide at everything. I bet he would've run away from cherries. Silly thing. That's way I never got to breed him.

I do have to add that my orange dalmation HM was the perfect gentleman. He was a surprise find at a LFS, but he gave me the largest spawn, hardly nicked the female, was an EXCELLENT father, never touched any other fish (or shrimp), and was a nice gentleman overall. Was why I called him Mister.
On the other hand, one of his offspring, handsome fella though he is, delights in attacking other lifeform. All my girls horizontally-stripe away and hide.

Again, I say with bettas, it's their personality.

P.S. I have my bettas (females and one male) in my 29 gallon with SAE, rasboras, angelfish, ghost catfish and oto cats. (I know it's overstocked; I'm thinning and relocating them to a 60 gallon in a week.) I would say it's because I raised them from birth with all sorts of fish (when they got big enough to not get eaten, that is). I think bettas that have been isolated all their life (carded, in a single tank) tend to be aggressive. *shrug* Just my theory.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmm I'll keep that in mind.. but generally.. bettas are 'fighting'(agressive) fish... so Im not betting my shrimp on it.. thanks anyways...! But i heard bettas are well with tetras.. especially tetras... never guppies!! i think if kept with fishes that aren't too showy... it will be fine.... but thanks Haeun for the concern


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

Np.

But for the record, I would NEVER keep ANY of my CRS with even my most placid betta.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Haeun said:


> Np.
> 
> But for the record, I would NEVER keep ANY of my CRS with even my most placid betta.


Yea they really are CRYSTALS.. man they can really cost yah.. especially high grade ones like the one in my sig.. there are higher ones.. even ones reach $100


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Years ago I had a betta male in a 20G tank with guppies. He swam mostly on the bottom. Everything was peaceful. I left the tank with friends when I moved. When he died they put another betta in and he ate every fish. I guess bettas are fickle.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Chuppy said:


> Hey i came across this beautiful pearl white betta which im relly considering to add into my planted tank.. But I am worried it will atack the other inhabitants..
> 
> the inhabitants are>>
> Cardinal Tetras(20)
> ...


With bettas your are taking a chance. At the petstore I was told the tetras would nip the bettas fins. In my 10G tank first had betta then added neon tetra. Tetra kept their distance from betta. He never attached them.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

well, like everyone said the betta will eat you shriplets, but besides that bettas do fine in a large aquarium, just do not mix them with semi-aggressive fish becuase they vibrant and large fins often get picked at by more aggressive fish, if you mix them with docile fish and are not worried about their carnivorous appetite then you'll be okay. My old LFS that i used to work at would dump a betta into each tank that did not house aggressive fish, and I was amazed on just how active these guys get when they are not refined to live in a bowl.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

that's the reaction i wanted... i do not want to keep those bettas in a bowl... to see them in a community tank would be splendid... !


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

One thing that hasn't been mentioned is that betta are easily angered by fin nippers. Even some semi-agressive fish can come to a truce with a betta. However, if nibbling occurs, its sure to be a war. I've watched several guppies start in on fins of other fish in the tank. Other guppies don't. With that in mind, you have to account for the personality of every other fish in the tank, not just the personality of the betta.

My favorite setup is a 5 or 10 planted with a betta and maybe a brig snail and some cleaners. Its a good excuse to set up a 10 for which you otherwise wouldn't have the inclination or excuse to keep running. The inherently flashy nature, coloration, and attitude of the betta makes up for the other "boring" fish in the tank.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Chuppy said:


> Hey i came across this beautiful pearl white betta which im relly considering to add into my planted tank.. But I am worried it will atack the other inhabitants..
> 
> the inhabitants are>>
> Cardinal Tetras(20)
> ...


You sure have a fasination with shrimp.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

crash_kt said:


> NO! Depends whats kind it is. and the adatude


I agree that if you have a problem depends on the attitude of the betta. For example: I had a betta male in a 20G tank with guppies and no problems. When he died, the next betta introduced ate all of the fish. Also some tetras will attack the betta. I had the betta I have now with neon tetras and they left him alone. He was the first fish in the tank, though.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Another thing to consider is how hard it would be to control the betta's diet, they can be prone to digestive issues if not regulated and in a tank full of tetras, regulating anything's intake is quite a feat. the more meaty foods you have to toss in the tank to feed everyone, the better the chance of the betta gorging himself.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

dawntwister said:


> You sure have a fasination with shrimp.


You got that right  Shrimp are great!


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

jaidexl said:


> Another thing to consider is how hard it would be to control the betta's diet, they can be prone to digestive issues if not regulated and in a tank full of tetras, regulating anything's intake is quite a feat. the more meaty foods you have to toss in the tank to feed everyone, the better the chance of the betta gorging himself.


so feeding is also a variable? hmm *writes on a sticky note*


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Chuppy said:


> that's the reaction i wanted... i do not want to keep those bettas in a bowl... to see them in a community tank would be splendid... !


I glad to here that you don't want to keep the betta in a small bowl. It's like putting an animal in a cage. At http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_eamazon.php there are some stories of bettas in tanks. There were stories of some not liking big tanks. Then at youtube.com 666shad0w666 has a pair breeding in a 29G tank. Unfortunately a fish that emits electricity killed the male betta.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a male VT in a planted 30gl, he spends the days racing back and forth through plants and resting at the bottom on microsword and chain swords. I just have to make sure the filter flow isn't too strong, there are plenty of floating plants for him to rest up high on, and I keep him preoccupied when I float pellets down to the bottom feeders. He stays with two albino coridoras, three otocinclus, one G.scrophus and some ghost shrimp. No problems there as my betta is the perfect gentleman, the only attacking he likes to do is the missile charge at my finger with attempted phalange removal, but then he lets me pet his side, lol.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

rs79 said:


> I've tried this. I'll add that a betta will eat even your biggest shrimp (unless it's one of the larger filter feeding shrimp, or Microbranchium)
> 
> A dozen cherries are just a nice light snack for a betta.


Then I could put some shrimp in tank for betta for him to eat while I am on vacation?


----------



## Chostshrimp (May 28, 2007)

Bettas have moods, if you have a meany, it would attack somehting. Bettas are carnivores so its common nature to attack. Now if you got a heavy very planted aquairum and a mid- mean betta, it would attack a shrimp here or there. Now i have a betta in a tank with plants and i have very tiny ghost shrimp and none have been missing.


----------

